# Switching Servers-IIS 6.0



## bobbabuoy (Mar 14, 2009)

I am switching my web server from one machine to anothe (both Win 2003 Server). I want to do this Saturday or Sunday morning and I want it to go pretty seamlessly. I have all the files copied over, I have IIS set up, and I have the DSN's for databases ready to go. I have assigned the new server an internal ip address. I have a hardware firewall that directs http and ftp request to the old server. Do I have to do anything to direct web traffic to the new server except change the pointers in my domain controller to the new one and change the http forwarding in the firewall to the new one?

Also, when I try to enable multiple web sites on my new server I get an error indicating that the port is already in use. I can open any one up individually but not more than one, even though on the old server this is not an issue.

Thanks~


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I think i have a solution, Assign multiple IP Address to your Network Card. Click on Advance in your network properties windows & Add a few IP of your Network Range. once done Open IIS Select 1 of your website & open properties of you Home Directory & Assign on of the IP addresses. Do this for all the Site's on your server.
Let's say you assign 192.168.1.1 to www.techguy.org & 192.168.1.5 to www.gmail.com
& restart your IIS Service. & when you open 192.168.1.1 techguy will open & if you put 1.2 then gmail will open.

If your still didn't follow the step's i'll explain in detail if you need


----------



## bobbabuoy (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you very much. I think I follow but I am not sure which problem this is solving: the new server migration itself or the multiple website issue. In any event, why would this be necessary on the new server if it is not necessary on the existing server?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

probably maybe you have made some mistake in configuration i guess. but what i said before will help out to clear the problem instead of you having to reconfigure everything


----------

